

Unrestricted access to the Ku Klux Klan - jmduke
http://www.slate.com/blogs/behold/2013/08/13/anthony_s_karen_a_photojournalist_s_unrestricted_access_to_the_ku_klux_klan.html

======
Aloha
What an interesting set of photos - a window on the world we never see.

